

Graphing Diablo 3 Auction House price data - Skywing

Just wanted to share a site that a friend and I have made so that we can visualize our growing set of AH price data. We are inputting data for commodity items so we can spot trends in increasing or decreasing prices.<p>There is a gap of missing data over the past two days, because we were building this site (it looks simple, I know!). Anyway, the data is flowing in, again.<p>http://d.rycole.com/<p>Let me know if you have any suggestions or anything, and I'll try to add them in.
======
Skywing
Clickable: <http://d.rycole.com/>

